# Intérêt d'acheter l'Apple Watch series 3 ?



## alexprod (21 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

je possède l'Apple Watch Serie 2 et j'hésite à acheter l'apple watch serie 3 non cellulaire, mais finalement je me dis qu'il n'y a pas temps de différence que ça avec la série 2.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Il y a t'il beaucoup de changement entre l'apple watch serie 2 et l'apple watch serie 3 non cellulaire qui justifieraient de changer ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2017)

Perso, j'aurais une série 2, je ne changerai pas. Elle est juste un peu plus rapide. 

Ayant une série 0, je me tâte.


----------



## alexprod (21 Septembre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, j'aurais une série 2, je ne changerai pas. Elle est juste un peu plus rapide.
> 
> Ayant une série 0, je me tâte.



Apple reprennent les Apple Watch ?
C'est vrai que si j'avais la première série je me poserais aussi la question car même sans cellulaire elle possède l'étanchéité et le GPS


----------



## fousfous (21 Septembre 2017)

Il n'y a pas de d'autres nouveauté à part le processeur, ca ne vaut pas le prix.


----------



## tristanWX (21 Septembre 2017)

salut si tu possède déjà une série 2 cela ne vaut pas le cout car tu ne prend pas la version Cellular


----------



## Michael003 (21 Septembre 2017)

Effectivement j’ai une séries 2 aussi et la version de cette année n’apporte rien qui m’intéresse, la série 2 tient encore bien la route


----------



## Macuserman (22 Septembre 2017)

En vrai, si tu revends ta montre à un prix correct (150-200€) et que t'es OK pour mettre la différence dans la nouvelle, t'as pas à hésiter ! 

Elle a quasiment tout ce que la nouvelle a, mais bon, le gain de vitesse, le petit haut-parleur, et le plaisir d'avoir la nouveauté c'est peut être quelque chose qui te plaît. 

J'avais la série 0 (version à 800€) que j'ai revendue parce qu'elle n'était pas étanche, depuis je m'étais convaincu que je n'en avais pas besoin, mais je passe mon temps à regarder mon iPhone pour savoir si j'ai reçu un message, et maintenant que j'ai ENFIN fini mes études et que je vais quitter la bibliothèque pour une vraie console l'Apple Watch se pose là.

Inutile mais indispensable !


----------



## John McClane (22 Septembre 2017)

J'ai la série 0 et je vais rester avec elle. C'est vrai qu'elle n'est pas super fluide, mais pour l'utilisation que j'en ai, cela me suffit.


----------



## tristanWX (22 Septembre 2017)

moi je change car j'ai surtout besoin du gis et de l'étanchéité 
donc je profite de prendre le dernier model car la série 2 ne ce fait plus


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, j'aurais une série 2, je ne changerai pas. Elle est juste un peu plus rapide.
> 
> Ayant une série 0, je me tâte.


Pareil, sauf que moi, j'ai franchi le pas: j'ai commandé une AW sport hier, mêmes specs que mon actuelle (silver, 42mm). C'est surtout la possibilité de l'utiliser pour la natation qui m'intéresse. La connexion cellulaire par contre n'a pas d'importance pour moi. 

Livraison mardi prochain. J'ai hâte


----------



## sbxl48 (22 Septembre 2017)

Salut à tous. Aucun intérêt pour ma part de prendre une 3 quand on a une 2. Comme de changer d’iphone dès qu’il y en a un qui sort. À moins d’en avoir les moyens et de vouloir se faire la collection (et ce n’est pas l’envie qui me manque ;-))
Je possède la première génération et une cellulaire pourrait être interessant. Après, c’est un budget, un plaisir, avoir plusieurs montres connectées ou non en fait parti. Chacun voit en fonction de ses moyens et envies. 

À plusss.


----------



## tristanWX (22 Septembre 2017)

bonne réception Apple Watch série 3 cellular
le bracelet sport nuage est magnifique
je vous met des photos


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 116173
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très belle


----------



## tristanWX (22 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Très belle


merci 
j'attend juste des retour sur les bracelets avec le velcro pour le sport pour le commandé


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> bonne réception Apple Watch série 3 cellular
> le bracelet sport nuage est magnifique


Super photos... mais est-ce moi ou bien ce bracelet est plus bleu que gris?


----------



## tristanWX (22 Septembre 2017)

Il est gris et bleu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.s les photos sont prise avec IPHONE 7+


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2017)

Wow  très joli. Vivement mardi prochain


----------



## tristanWX (22 Septembre 2017)

Tu a pris koi comme bracelet ?


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> Tu a pris koi comme bracelet ?


Ben le même que le tien: nuage. C'est la config de base. Sauf que je n'ai pas pris 4G mais une "simple" GPS 
J'ai aussi commandé un bracelet sport ultraviolet mais le délai de livraison est... en novembre seulement


----------



## tristanWX (22 Septembre 2017)

Ok cool elle est très jolie ma compagne a prié avec le bracelet Nike en velcro livraison début octobre je ferais un retour et comparatif des deux plus tard


----------



## alexprod (22 Septembre 2017)

Perso je vais rester avec mon Apple Watch 2, acheter le nouveau bracelet sport Nike Platine pur/Noir et coller une pastille rouge sur la digital crown lol


----------



## Michael003 (23 Septembre 2017)

alexprod a dit:


> Perso je vais rester avec mon Apple Watch 2, acheter le nouveau bracelet sport Nike Platine pur/Noir et coller une pastille rouge sur la digital crown lol


Ouai je pense me contenter d'un nouveau bracelet aussi cette année


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2017)

C'est dommage ce rouge sur le bouton


----------



## tristanWX (23 Septembre 2017)

Perso cela ne me dérange pas trop je pensais qui aurait été plus visible mais non sa passe


----------



## knight2000 (23 Septembre 2017)

Pour ma part, hormis le haut parleur pour Siri, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de partir sur une série 3 (la fonction cellulaire ne m'intéresse pas). 
De plus, watchOS 4 fonctionne à merveille !


----------



## alexprod (23 Septembre 2017)

knight2000 a dit:


> Pour ma part, hormis le haut parleur pour Siri, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de partir sur une série 3 (la fonction cellulaire ne m'intéresse pas).
> De plus, watchOS 4 fonctionne à merveille !



c'est quoi le haut parleur pour siri ?


----------



## fousfous (23 Septembre 2017)

alexprod a dit:


> c'est quoi le haut parleur pour siri ?


En fait siri n'est plus muet


----------



## tristanWX (23 Septembre 2017)

Bon utilisation normal de Apple Watch et ce soir je suis à 84%le ver à 6h30un peu de gps 35minute 
Et utilisation diverse appli comme la ma banque et autre 
La batterie tiens bien je devrais faire deux jours vue mon utilisation


----------



## tristanWX (23 Septembre 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> Bon utilisation normal de Apple Watch et ce soir je suis à 84% lever à 6h30un peu de gps 35minute
> 
> La batterie tiens bien je devrais faire deux jours vue mon utilisation


----------



## Macuserman (24 Septembre 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> Bon utilisation normal de Apple Watch et ce soir je suis à 84%le ver à 6h30un peu de gps 35minute
> Et utilisation diverse appli comme la ma banque et autre
> La batterie tiens bien je devrais faire deux jours vue mon utilisation



En ce qui me concerne : utilisation très classique de mon Apple Watch ce samedi, enfilée à mon réveil vers 10h, enlevée ce soir dans environ 1h avant de dormir, reste 64% de batterie ! 
Donc elle a fonctionne de 10h10 à 2h00 du matin, soit 16 heures, je m'en suis servie pour dicter de nombreux messages (au moins 25) + quelques réponses en griffonnant + scores l'Equipe + consultation du NYT : 16h d'utilisation = 35% de batterie. Je pourrais enchainer avec la journée de demain mais j'ai le galet sur ma table de chevet donc…

Superbe batterie !


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2017)

Tu ne donne pas ton modèle. Car moi je trouve que la batterie fond à vue d’œil sur ma série 0. Mais c’est aléatoire. De temps en temps je finis la journée avec 30% de jus et de temps en temps elle est à sec vers 18 h voir 15 h une fois. Et ces jours là, je n’ai rien fait de spécial. 

Si la nouvelle (v3) est meilleur au niveau batterie, ça serait une raison de faire plus de la prendre.


----------



## Dead head (24 Septembre 2017)

La batterie de mon Apple Watch (toute première série, 2015) tient bien le coup sous watchOS 3. Mais si j'utilise l'écran "kaléidoscope" elle fond à vue d'œil. J'attends la série 3 non cellulaire (qui devrait me parvenir demain), je verrai ce que ça donne.


----------



## jackpote (24 Septembre 2017)

Il y a t’il une réel différence de puissance du haut parleur entre la série 0 et la série 3 ?

Est-ce qu’il existe une application pour écouter la radio sur l’apple Watch cellular indépendamment de l’iPhone ?


----------



## tristanWX (24 Septembre 2017)

C’est un modem 3 j’avais une 0 
Quel changement au niveau écran réactivité et batterie sa vaut le coup


----------



## fousfous (24 Septembre 2017)

Dead head a dit:


> La batterie de mon Apple Watch (toute première série, 2015) tient bien le coup sous watchOS 3. Mais si j'utilise l'écran "kaléidoscope" elle fond à vue d'œil. J'attends la série 3 non cellulaire (qui devrait me parvenir demain), je verrai ce que ça donne.


Avec la watch face "kaléidoscope" j'ai pas de problèmes sur la mienne.


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2017)

J’ai toujours eu Mickey sur mon Apple Watch. C’est surtout que cette baisse est aléatoire.


----------



## alexprod (24 Septembre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> J’ai toujours eu Mickey sur mon Apple Watch. C’est surtout que cette baisse est aléatoire.



Faut mettre le cadran Siri maintenant


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2017)

Le cardran Siri. Je n’ai pas compris son utilité.


----------



## jackpote (24 Septembre 2017)

Quelqu’un peux me rendre un service si vous plaît ? 

Installer cet application radio sur ça Watch série 3 cellulaire et essayer d’ecouter la radio directement sur la watch en connection 4G. 





Merci d’avance !!!


----------



## Vanton (25 Septembre 2017)

Elle commence à être assez convaincante cette Apple Watch... Ceux qui me connaissent un peu se rappelleront sans doute de tout le mal que j’ai pu dire de la Series 0. Les années passant mon avis très négatif n’a pas vraiment changé sur ce modèle que je porte pourtant...
Mais là j’ai voulu tester une Series 3 pour mettre à jour mon habituelle rengaine sur le manque total d’intérêt du produit.
Déjà ce qu’il faut savoir c’est que j’avais pu sommairement tester la Series 2 d’un pote, qui ne m’avait pas vraiment bouleversé. Mais bon le test avait été très limité, la montre étant toujours jumelée à son tel.
Et ensuite j’ai hésité à faire ce test lors des précommandes de la Series 3 et je n’ai finalement pu prendre que le modèle or rose qui ne me plait pas du tout esthétiquement. C’était le seul encore dispo pour le 22. Or en général quand un produit ne me séduit pas esthétiquement je ne suis pas bien disposé à l’aimer... 
Et là clairement au déballage je n’ai pas été séduit ! Du tout. Cette couleur me déplaît fortement. La pastille rouge jure avec. C’est un enfer à coordonner aux bracelets. Et globalement je préfère vraiment la version acier, qui m’a toujours semblé bien plus classe. 
Et pourtant depuis quelques jours... La magie opère. 
Hier je suis allé faire du canoë avec des amis. L’occasion parfaite pour tester la connexion cellulaire. J’ai laissé mon téléphone dans la voiture et c’est la montre seule qui s’est débrouillée pendant 3h de balade sur l’eau. 
Première constatation : ça marche ! Et bien en plus... Je captais plutôt bien et j’ai reçu tout au long de la balade mes notifications et iMessages. Un de mes potes a tenté de m’appeler et la communication s’est faite parfaitement. C’était moyennement audible au milieu d’un passage animé mais c’était utilisable en se concentrant. 
D’habitude en pareille situation l’Apple Watch se changeait en produit infirme, assez inutile parce que trop limité. Un jouet trop cher et impotent. Le fait qu’elle arrive désormais à se passer du téléphone pendant quelques heures a quelque chose d’assez exceptionnel. Elle efface ce sentiment qu’elle ne sert pas à grand chose.
Alors bien sûr il faut être actif pour que ça ait un peu de sens. Un utilisateur sédentaire, ne se passant jamais de son téléphone, ne se rendra compte de rien. C’est mon cas en général. C’était une sortie exceptionnelle. Et payer 5€ de plus par mois pour une ou deux sorties sans téléphone me semble assez absurde. À la limite à 1 ou 2€... Il faudra voir si la concurrence joue dans quelques mois. 
Un autre point qui me fait aimer la Series 3 c’est le sentiment d’instantanéité qui s’en dégage. Pendant longtemps cette montre était un fardeau à l’usage. Bien plus lente que le téléphone qu’elle devait épauler. L’expérience était tellement désagréable que j’en avais fini par ne plus tenter de réagir avec, tant il était plus simple de sortir son téléphone en toutes circonstances. 
Or sur la Series 3 tout est fluide, immédiat. Elle devient enfin aussi agréable à utiliser que son iPhone et je me surprends à réagir davantage avec. Siri fait toujours des fautes... Mais il est tellement plus rapide ! Je n’ai pas encore repris l’habitude d’utiliser les apps, je l’ai abandonnée il y a tellement longtemps... Mais je ne désespère pas tant il y a eu des progrès. 
Pour le moment en tout cas je suis vraiment séduit par le produit. À tel point que je vais sérieusement me poser la question de remplacer ma Series 0...


----------



## jackpote (25 Septembre 2017)

Pouvez m’eclairer sur l’option orange pour cet Apple Watch cellulaire ? 
J’ai un forfait open play 40Go. J’ai déjà souscrit à une option multi-sim internet gratuit. 







Sur le site orange il est marqué que l’option cellulaire de la Watch série 3 est pas compatible avec l’option multi-sim APPEL et internet : 






Il est bien précisé multi sim APPEL et internet. Orange différencie bien deux option. Multi-sim internet et multi-sim appel et internet : 





Du coup ma question est simple.  Puis-je garder l’option multi-sim internet et prendre l’option multi-sim appel et internet pour la Watch cellulaire ?


----------



## Dead head (25 Septembre 2017)

Voir ce fil. Mais certains disent que l’option multi-sim internet et l’option multi-sim appel et internet pour la Watch sont compatibles.


----------



## jackpote (25 Septembre 2017)

Ok. Impeccable. On dirait que c’est vraiment deux options de multi-sim vraiment différente. En fait on peux pas avoir deux fois l’option multi-sim APPEL et internet.


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2017)

Bien reçu la mienne (S3 Alu 42mm GPS only) aujourd'hui.  Première impression en la déballant, la radinerie d'Apple (ou les économies?) avec l'emballage: plus de joli étui blanc pour l'AW sport, on n'a droit qu'à un encart en carton blanc. L'emballage en deuxième classe, quoi. Evidemment, l'étui de l'ancienne ne rentre plus dans la nouvelle boîte. 

Sinon, pas de surprise, c'est une très belle montre, comme d'hab. Un chouia plus épaisse et peut-être quelques grammes plus lourde que la S0? en tout cas la sensation est toujours aussi agréable au porter. Petite différence, elle a deux petits "trous" ronds en bas à gauche, alors que l'ancienne n'en avait qu'un.

Quel bonheur de retrouver un écran sans rayure (cf mon "accident" 4 jours après obtention de l'ancienne). J'espère que ça va durer.
Elle est surtout beaucoup plus rapide. Je l'ai configurée en "new AW" sans récupérer de backup de l'ancienne - histoire de me réhabituer aux réglages et de tout reprendre à zéro comme il faut.
Voilà, pour le moment je la (re)découvre, y compris les fonctions liées à son étanchéité et au GPS.

L'ancienne est nettoyée, remise à zéro et rangée avec bracelet et accessoires d'origine, direction mise en vente...


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Tu ne donne pas ton modèle. Car moi je trouve que la batterie fond à vue d’œil sur ma série 0. Mais c’est aléatoire. De temps en temps je finis la journée avec 30% de jus et de temps en temps elle est à sec vers 18 h voir 15 h une fois. Et ces jours là, je n’ai rien fait de spécial.
> 
> Si la nouvelle (v3) est meilleur au niveau batterie, ça serait une raison de faire plus de la prendre.



Si si faut juste regarder ma signature. Modèle 3 bien évidemment ! 



Vanton a dit:


> Elle commence à être assez convaincante cette Apple Watch... Ceux qui me connaissent un peu se rappelleront sans doute de tout le mal que j’ai pu dire de la Series 0. Les années passant mon avis très négatif n’a pas vraiment changé sur ce modèle que je porte pourtant...



Ouuuuhhh oui je m'en souviens ! On avait beaucoup échangé sur le sujet à l'époque ! Je me souviens bien de tes monologues haha ! En tous cas j'avais revendu la mienne, et la Modèle 3 remplit tous les critères que tu jugeais sévèrement auparavant. Donc, lance toi. Elle est incroyable de réactivité...


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2017)

Et la batterie m'a l'air plutôt impressionnante. La mienne était chargée à 100% quand je l'ai déballée hier soir, et après installations et bidouille avec elle affichait toujours 96%. Du coup je ne me suis même pas donné la peine de la mettre à charger la nuit. Ce matin elle était à 92%. Curieuse de voir son score en fin de journée.


----------



## Vanton (26 Septembre 2017)

Le problème ça reste le prix... Me faudrait 700€ pour la version que je veux et là... J’ai pas [emoji1]


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Le problème ça reste le prix... Me faudrait 700€ pour la version que je veux et là... J’ai pas [emoji1]


Moi, ce serait la Hermès. J'aime beaucoup... mais bon, claquer 1500€ sur un produit qui sera vieillissant dans 2 ans... de plus, j'en ai surtout besoin pour le sport, et j'aurais peur de l'abîmer.


----------



## Vanton (26 Septembre 2017)

Oui non mais Hermès j’y pense même pas... [emoji1]

Je me demande quand même si on vit les derniers mois de ce design... Depuis septembre 2014 la montre n’a quasiment pas changé. Je me dis depuis quelques jours que ça sera peut être intéressant de chopper une Series 3 d’occasion avant la sortie de la 4. Mais j’ai réalisé que ce design a déjà 3 ans et qu’il sera peut être remplacé l’été prochain. Avec un risque d’incompatibilité des bracelets cette fois si les modifications sont profondes ? 

Qui plus est, Apple a l’habitude de remanier sa gamme tous les 6 mois et je m’interroge sur l’avenir de la pastille rouge, que je n’aime pas beaucoup... Survivra-t-elle en mars prochain ?


----------



## benjisop (26 Septembre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Oui non mais Hermès j’y pense même pas... [emoji1]
> 
> Je me demande quand même si on vit les derniers mois de ce design... Depuis septembre 2014 la montre n’a quasiment pas changé. Je me dis depuis quelques jours que ça sera peut être intéressant de chopper une Series 3 d’occasion avant la sortie de la 4. Mais j’ai réalisé que ce design a déjà 3 ans et qu’il sera peut être remplacé l’été prochain. Avec un risque d’incompatibilité des bracelets cette fois si les modifications sont profondes ?
> 
> Qui plus est, Apple a l’habitude de remanier sa gamme tous les 6 mois et je m’interroge sur l’avenir de la pastille rouge, que je n’aime pas beaucoup... Survivra-t-elle en mars prochain ?



Si je ne me trompe pas, il n'y a pas eu de mise à jour de la Watch en Mars 2017. Ni en Mars 2016 d'ailleurs, à part un coloris et une baisse de prix. Enfin, après tout, ils sont capables de me surprendre.



Bon sinon, n'ayant jamais eu de Watch, si j'en crois les retours autant prendre une Series 3 pour débuter. Ça semble être le bon moment. Après, il me reste à réfléchir au modèle, Cellular ou non, je ne suis pas à 5€/mois près, mais je ne suis pas certain d'utiliser la fonctionnalité...


----------



## Vanton (26 Septembre 2017)

J’ai dit qu’Apple revoyait la gamme tous les 6 mois, pas la montre en elle même... [emoji6]

Je doute de la sortie de la Series 4 en mars, je pense que ça aurait bien plus d’impact en même temps que les iPhone lors de la Keynote phare de septembre. Ça serait intéressant d’avoir rapidement les premières rumeurs pour savoir si on doit s’attendre à une importante refonte l’an prochain. 

Par contre la pastille rouge... Elle elle peut très bien sauter en mars.


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2017)

Suis bien contente que le design soit resté le même ! Etant une maniaque de bracelets, cela m'aurait beaucoup embêtée si je n'avais pas pu continuer à les utiliser.


----------



## Vanton (26 Septembre 2017)

Entièrement d’accord... J’en ai aussi un certain nombre, dont trois que j’utilise très régulièrement en fonction de mes activités. Du coup si la Series 4 n’est plus compatible à cause d’une évolution majeure du design ça va être ennuyeux...  

C’est la question qui va me titiller dans quelques mois je sens... Prendre une Series 3 d’occasion qui est compatible avec tous mes bracelets ou attendre une Series 4 qui sera peut être l’occasion d’apporter pas mal de nouveautés dans un nouveau format ? Dur...


----------



## fousfous (26 Septembre 2017)

Personnellement je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait impossible de modifier sérieusement le design tout en gardant les bracelets compatibles. Je crois que ca a été prévu pour survivre à au moins des modifications d'épaisseurs, il n'y a qu'à voir le passage à la série 2 qui n'a pas posé de problèmes. Et quand je vois ma série 0 on peut largement raboter sans que ca ne pose de problèmes!

Ce que j'aimerai niveau modification de design c'est déjà plus de finesse (histoire d'avoir l'impression d'avancer dans le temps), ensuite je pense qu'il y a moyen d'augmenter la taille de l'écran en ne rendant plus visible la partie métallique qui encercle la watch (ce qui irait justement très bien avec un amincissement) et sinon pour les boutons du coté je laisse à l'appréciation d'Apple!

Donc sinon moi j'attend pour l'année prochaine avant de craquer le porte monnaie!


----------



## jackpote (26 Septembre 2017)

Ça y est j’ai craqué. Enfin je teste cet version 3 cellulaire pour 14 jours et si elle réponds à toutes les attentes je la garde. 

Mais pour l’instant : 

- impossible d’ecouter la radio avec une application en mode cellulaire !!!! 

Si vous avez trouver une application radio qui fonctionne indépendamment sur la watch cellulaire vous êtes des dieux pour moi !


----------



## jackpote (27 Septembre 2017)

Oui il faudra une mise à jour pour bénéficier de la connexion 4G de la watch. Mais un point positif dans cet histoire c’est que Shazam est déjà à jour pour fonctionner indépendamment de l’iPhone. Cela veux dire qu’Apple autorise les applications tierces à utiliser le réseau cellulaire de la watch.

Il n’y a plus qu’attendre que les développeurs se penche sur ce sujet ! 

Par contre j’arrive pas avec la watch cellulaire à écouter de la Music en streaming sur l’appli Music de la watch. J’ai l’impression qu’il faut d’abord transférer ses playlistes pour les écouter. D’ailleurs il n’y a pas la possibilité d’ecouter un morceau qui n’est pas dans une playliste. Et aussi il est impossible de declancher le mode radio a partir d’une chanson comme on peu le faire avec l’application Music sur l’iphone.


----------



## Fiz41 (27 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une petite question pour les possesseurs d'Apple Watch Serie 3 Cellular. Comment fonctionne la connexion au réseau ? Je veux dire par là si j'ai mon iPhone avec moi, ma watch se connectera t'elle au réseau ou se comportera t'elle automatiquement comme une watch classique ?
J'imagine plutôt la deuxième solution et que la connexion au réseau ne se fait que si la watch ne détecte plus l'iPhone mais j'aimerai en être sûr.

Merci d'avance pour le ou les retours


----------



## fousfous (27 Septembre 2017)

Oui c'est bien, sans iPhone ni wifi elle se connectera au réseau


----------



## jackpote (27 Septembre 2017)

Pour ce qui est du streaming de Music finalement c’est « normale » que cela ne marche pas encore ... 





Apple le marque que c’est pour bientôt...


----------



## jackpote (27 Septembre 2017)

Bon ben voilà je fais mes questions et mes réponses ! 

Le streaming Music sur la watch arrive avec Watch os 4.1 qui est dispo depuis ce soir en bêta.


----------



## Fiz41 (27 Septembre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui c'est bien, sans iPhone ni wifi elle se connectera au réseau



Merci pour la confirmation


----------



## Verbatim39 (1 Octobre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> En fait siri n'est plus muet


 sur mon   WATCH serie 3 cellular je n'entends pas siri. Je vois sa réponse mais il reste muet, pourquoi ? Je ne suis pas en mode avion. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2017)

Enleve le silencieux et augmenter le son


----------



## mat37 (1 Octobre 2017)

J'ai eu la même chose avec siri à réception. Par contre, c'était indiqué que la voix serait téléchargée des que je mettrai la watch en charge pour la première fois. Ce matin, Siri parle


----------



## Verbatim39 (1 Octobre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Enleve le silencieux et augmenter le son


 Le silencieux est bien enlevé sur la montre par contre comment je fais pour augmenter le son ?


----------



## Verbatim39 (1 Octobre 2017)

mat37 a dit:


> J'ai eu la même chose avec siri à réception. Par contre, c'était indiqué que la voix serait téléchargée des que je mettrai la watch en charge pour la première fois. Ce matin, Siri parle


Effectivement j’ai aussi eu cette notification comme quoi la voix sera téléchargé lors de la première recharge ce que j’ai fait et rien derrière j’étais connecté plusieurs fois la montre a son chargeur et rien toujours rien Siri reste désespérément mué un autre indice peut-être ?


----------



## Verbatim39 (1 Octobre 2017)

Je viens d’essayer à nouveau essayé Siri me parle sur la montre je ne sais pas exactement où était le problème mais l’essentiel c’est que ça marche merci encore pour vos réponses bonne journée Hervé


----------



## Dead head (9 Octobre 2017)

Après deux semaines d'utilisation de l'Apple Watch série 3, je suis vraiment très satisfait. Étant passé de la première version de la Watch (qui date de 2015) à la Watch série 3, j'ai gagné énormément en réactivité et en batterie. D'une part tout est devenu beaucoup plus fluide, et d'autre part je ne recharge plus ma montre que tous les trois jours au lieu d'être obligé de le faire tous les jours. watchOS étant à présent un système efficace, j'ai l'impression d'avoir "ma montre idéale" au poignet.


----------



## Macounette (12 Octobre 2017)

Dead head a dit:


> Après deux semaines d'utilisation de l'Apple Watch série 3, je suis vraiment très satisfait. Étant passé de la première version de la Watch (qui date de 2015) à la Watch série 3, j'ai gagné énormément en réactivité et en batterie. D'une part tout est devenu beaucoup plus fluide, et d'autre part je ne recharge plus ma montre que tous les trois jours au lieu d'être obligé de le faire tous les jours. watchOS étant à présent un système efficace, j'ai l'impression d'avoir "ma montre idéale" au poignet.


Entièrement d'accord, c'est aussi mon ressenti. Je suis impressionnée de constater que je finis la journée avec... 75% de batterie, malgré les activités quotidiennes et 45 min de natation. Et quelle réactivité des apps ! Et Siri, beaucoup plus efficace et rapide, même dans les tâches les plus simples ... vraiment, si vous avez la S0, l'upgrade en vaut la peine.


----------



## fousfous (12 Octobre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord, c'est aussi mon ressenti. Je suis impressionnée de constater que je finis la journée avec... 75% de batterie, malgré les activités quotidiennes et 45 min de natation. Et quelle réactivité des apps ! Et Siri, beaucoup plus efficace et rapide, même dans les tâches les plus simples ... vraiment, si vous avez la S0, l'upgrade en vaut la peine.


Finir la journée avec 25 ou 75% de batterie ca ne change rien au final quand meme.


----------



## Macounette (12 Octobre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Finir la journée avec 25 ou 75% de batterie ca ne change rien au final quand meme.


Cela change tout, lorsqu'on oublie de la mettre à charger pendant la nuit.


----------



## fousfous (12 Octobre 2017)

D'ou l'intérêt d'avoir un dock pour ne meme pas avoir besoin de penser à charger


----------



## Macounette (12 Octobre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> D'ou l'intérêt d'avoir un dock pour ne meme pas avoir besoin de penser à charger


Mais j'en ai un, de dock.... il n'empêche, fatigue, tard le soir, toussa.


----------



## Vanton (13 Octobre 2017)

Bah moi j’ai récupéré ma Series 0 après les 14j d’essai de la Series 3 et ´tain qu’elle me gonfle !!! [emoji1] Tout pédale, tout arrive en retard, ça saccade ! Ah ça fait du bien de retrouver les vraies sensations insupportables de l’Apple Watch originale [emoji57] J’me rappelle bien pourquoi je l’ai autant détestée cette montre !


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Bah moi j’ai récupéré ma Series 0 après les 14j d’essai de la Series 3 et ´tain qu’elle me gonfle !!! [emoji1] Tout pédale, tout arrive en retard, ça saccade ! Ah ça fait du bien de retrouver les vraies sensations insupportables de l’Apple Watch originale [emoji57] J’me rappelle bien pourquoi je l’ai autant détestée cette montre !


Alors tu changes quand ?? 
Perso, je ne pourrais plus revenir en arrière, tout ce qui m'irritait profondément avec cette AW a été résolu avec la S3


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> […] J’me rappelle bien pourquoi je l’ai autant détestée cette montre !



Je comprends bien pourquoi j'apprécie autant cette série 3.


----------



## Vanton (13 Octobre 2017)

J’ai deux problèmes... Déjà financièrement j’ai pas 700 balles à foutre là dedans en ce moment... Et ensuite ma Series 0 était un cadeau de mes parents et ça m’embête de la revendre ou la remplacer... Y a un côté sentimental.
Mais bon si elle finit par me lâcher, peut-être que...


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2017)

La série 3 non cellulaire coûte beaucoup moins que la cellulaire, la différence de prix m'a donné à réfléchir. Comme je ne me sépare jamais de mon téléphone et qu'une montre est encore loin de remplacer un téléphone (essayez de faire un truc avec le poignet levé pendant 20 minutes !), la série 3 me convient, et pour des appels téléphoniques courts elle utilise sans problème la connexion du téléphone.


----------



## Vanton (13 Octobre 2017)

Oui je pense que je ne prendrais pas de forfait si j’avais une cellulaire de toute façon. 5€, soit 25% de plus que mon forfait, pour trois sorties sans tel dans le mois... Ça me gêne.

Autant l’option multisim en temps normal a sans doute un « coût » pour l’opérateur (puisque ça signifie souvent une ligne en moins et donc un abonnement en moins), autant sur la Watch qui n’aurait de toute façon pas nécessité un vrai abonnement supplémentaire ça a quelque chose de malhonnête je trouve...

Mais bon comme c’est la version inox qui m’intéresse, pas le choix c’est forcément cellulaire !


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2017)

Mon premier "choix" a, moi aussi, été la version inox, donc cellulaire. Mais au final je me suis contenté de la version sport non cellulaire. Et puis, il ne faut pas que je dépense tous mes sous avant la sortie de l'iPhone X.


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Mais bon comme c’est la version inox qui m’intéresse, pas le choix c’est forcément cellulaire !


C'est ce que je voulais aussi, à l'origine. Je maudis Apple de ne pas proposer de modèle non-LTE en inox   Du coup hors de question de me forcer la main. J'ai repris une en alu silver.


----------



## GabrielLogan (17 Novembre 2017)

Comme vous tous très satisfait de cette watch. Tellement fluide par rapport même à la series 1. 
J’utilise beaucoup l’app remote pour contrôler ma musique sur iTunes. 
Avec la series 1 ça ramait la moitié du temps. 
C’est mieux avec la 3 mais j’ai quand même observé le même type de bug. Quand je lève le poignet après 10 minutes, l’app doit recharger et ça prends quelques secondes. Il m’est arrivé aussi une fois de devoir killer l’app car plus moyen de se connecter à ma Library. 
Je pense que c’est plutot software que hardware.


----------



## Michael003 (25 Novembre 2017)

Franchement même la séries 2 commence a ramer pas mal chez moi, y’a moyen que dans quelques mois je parte sur la séries 3


----------



## Vanton (23 Décembre 2017)

Qu’est ce qui ne rame pas chez Apple cette année en même temps... ? [emoji57]


----------



## Dead head (23 Décembre 2017)

Mon iPhone X ne rame pas, mon Apple Watch série 3 ne rame pas, iOS 11.2.1 sur mon iPad et sur mon iPhone ne rame pas.

Par ailleurs, c'est vrai, Apple a rencontré beaucoup de problème ces temps-ci, et c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas encore passé mon MacBook Pro à High Sierra.


----------



## Macounette (23 Décembre 2017)

_Mon iPhone X ne rame pas, mon Apple Watch série 3 ne rame pas, iOS 11.2.1 sur mon iPad et sur mon bientôt-ex iPhone 6s plus ne rame pas.

Par ailleurs, c'est vrai, Apple a rencontré beaucoup de problème ces temps-ci, et c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas encore passé mon iMac 5K à High Sierra._

Presque mot pour mot la même chose que toi @Dead head


----------

